Ask HN: What are the spare time activities that enhance your mood? - notomorrow
======
mbrock
Petting cats, cuddling, walking, biking, cooking, baking, carpenting, watching
interesting videos and good films, reading magazines like the London Review of
Books, reading beautiful books, drinking good beer, coding and refactoring and
documenting with the aim of making something really beautiful, playing guitar
and piano, looking on Pinterest, going out for dinner, taking photos and
editing them, making short films, working out, chatting, cleaning, doing jhana
meditation, taking baths, traveling, ...

------
throwaway8879
I would recommend learning a musical instrument, even if you already play one,
or multiple.

------
auslegung
Going on a walk without my phone. Sitting in nature. Going hiking. Christian
meditation, reading. Playing with my family. Hanging out with friends.

------
ArrayList
Meditation, music, cycling.

------
drakonka
Going to the gym, working on my hobby projects, cuddling with my cats, being
in nature, learning something new.

------
potta_coffee
Welding, woodworking, fixing cars, painting and drawing, playing musical
instruments, reading books.

